# Clinique or Elizabeth Arden



## srafiqny (Feb 19, 2009)

HELLO GUYS,

i'm in dillemma to what to choose for a counter job oppertunity, which brand is more popular and worth to work for.
any advice wouldbe greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 19, 2009)

It depends on your area but Clinique is usually a busy counter, especially because they do GWP.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Feb 19, 2009)

I work for Clinique, and honestly it is one of the BEST lines to work for. They spoil their consultants, you pretty much get every new prouduct that comes out, and 3 times a year you get a 'gratis' which is basically an amount of money you have to spend on product. It is also one of the busiest counters too, especially like the previous poster said we have Gift With Purchase twice a year and you can make a lot of money during that time. I have been with them for 2 years and I am blessed I have the opportunity to work for them! The only other line I would work for would be MAC but I don't think I am skilled enough to even apply for them...but yeah Clinique is great go for it!


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 19, 2009)

It depends on what you are looking for in a company. I actually had worked at EA and then my counter closed and I went to CLinique. You will be busier at Clinique, but Arden is great as well. There are fab things coming up with that line and in my opinion their schools are better. If you need lots of support and have never worked at a counter and don't have much self taught expirience go with Clinique. Arden has a pretty loyal following and recruiting new clients isn't as easy...(BTW Arden is more popular in the South than in the North)
Clinique is more popular though...so I'd say choose them. They're growing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any more questions ask!


----------



## astronaut (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, I haven't laid eyes on an Elizabeth Arden counter in... 8 years.


----------



## srafiqny (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks guys, clinique is popular in my area as well, but EA is big company too, so i wasn't sure. but now i'll go for clinique, yes i don't have any previous experience with counter jobs its my first time. but happy to know that they treat very well to their consultants.
i'd like to hear more so keep them coming.

thanks


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 21, 2009)

One of my friends worked for Clinique and she loved it!! I think they have more popular products. I don't hear much about EA. I think they are geared towards older women so it's really up to you, what kind of age group you want to work with. I like Clinique better because it's very affordable and works great. I've been using their Clarifying Lotion 2 for over 5 years and it has kept me relatively acne-free. Good luck in whatever you choose!


----------

